# Polish M&P 40 Barrel From Factory Matte Black to Chrome/mirror finish



## atraain (Mar 6, 2013)

hello, i wanted to polish the barrel of my M&P 40 from the factory matte black it comes in to chrome/mirror finish. I bought my gun about a month ago so it is still pretty new and have only put 150 rounds through it. *I am a beginner*. I am simply looking for some help and guidance. :mrgreen:

I have seen the youtube videos on how to polish a barrel, but they are not quite clear and precise, so i am asking you guys to show me the steps in polishing my M&P's barrel.

From what i understand, i have to first clean my barrel of any lube that is on it and then plug both sides and dip it in white vinegar for many hours (3 hours good?) so the factory blueing can come off. Then i must sand it down (i have 2000 grit dry/wet sandpaper). And finally i must polish/buff it with Mothers Mag & aluminum polish.

Is this the best way to polish my barrel, given the circumstances that i am not a professional polisher/buffer. I just want to do this on a DIY basis from home.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

atraain said:


> hello, i wanted to polish the barrel of my M&P 40 from the factory matte black it comes in to chrome/mirror finish. I bought my gun about a month ago so it is still pretty new and have only put 150 rounds through it. *I am a beginner* *so dont get on here talking sh***. I am simply looking for some help and guidance. :mrgreen:
> 
> I have seen the youtube videos on how to polish a barrel, but they are not quite clear and precise, so i am asking you guys to show me the steps in polishing my M&P's barrel.
> 
> ...


This sort of talk is not exactly going to ingratiate you with the members on this site. I suggest cleaning that up a bit if you are to expect constructive and helpful answers to your questions.


----------



## atraain (Mar 6, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> This sort of talk is not exactly going to ingratiate you with the members on this site. I suggest cleaning that up a bit if you are to expect constructive and helpful answers to your questions.


there you go, do u have any helpful info for me?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

No sir, I don't. I've never had any desire to do what you are thinking about doing to your barrel so I am not a good source for help of information.


----------

